# My Bettas got in a fight how can I help them heal



## njudson (May 21, 2009)

I've been keeping 2 male bettas in a 5.5 gallon tank with a divider. Last night the divider moved just enough for one to get on to the other side. They probably fought for about a minute before I caught them and separated them. Both bettas have pretty tattered fins but were swimming around this morning and ate so I am hoping they are going to be okay. I've fixed the divider in hopes that this wont happen again but I was wondering if there is anything I can do to help them heal? I will be keeping the water extra clean. I've read mixed things about Bettafix and similiar products ... what do you think?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would just try keeping the water extra clean for now and if things look worse in a few days, then you can medicate.


----------



## kald (Jul 13, 2009)

I agree with what dramaqueen said. As long as they are acting fine and are showing no signs of weakness, just keep the water extra clean and don't overfeed and such. 

I also recommend using a black water extract in the tank; it better resembles their natural environment and is commonly used in breeding. Just a tip though


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Keep the water extra clean, and add some salt and a little bit of Betta fix. They should be fine in no time!!!


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

If you cant find betta fix. There is another product called melafix. It is the same thing just stronger so you may want to dilute it a bit.


----------

